# Norm für Servicesteckdose / Schaltschrankbeleuchtung



## koderko (10 August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind Hauptlieferant für eine Anlage und ein Unterlieferant hat jetzt einen Schaltschrank ohne Servicesteckdose und Beleuchtung geliefert. Der Endkunde bemängelt dies. Nun meine Frage, gibt es eine Norm oder Richtlinie, in der das gefordert ist, oder können wir sagen: Pech gehabt, hättest du spezifizieren müssen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (10 August 2021)

Es gibt keine Norm wegen der Steckdose falls verbaut nur mit FI betreiben. Das eine Beleuchtung Pflicht ist kenn ich auch nicht. Leite doch einfach euren Lieferanten den Mangl weiter vielleicht Spendiert er ja dem Schrank eine Leuchte/Steckdose.
Ansonsten musst halt mal schauen was ihr mit euren Kunden ausgemacht habt.


----------



## Benjamin (10 August 2021)

In welchem Normenbereich bewegst du dich denn?

Bei den allgemeineren A-Normen wie IEC 60204-1 sind mir solche Forderungen nicht bekannt. 

Daher passt deine Annahme eigentlich ganz gut:



koderko schrieb:


> oder können wir sagen: Pech gehabt, hättest du spezifizieren müssen.


----------



## Frohnius (10 August 2021)

so etwas ist meines wissens nicht geregelt .... 
lediglich die bauart .. also rcd - ls ....
ist ja keine große sache so etwas nachzurüsten ...


----------



## PN/DP (10 August 2021)

Hat der Kunde eigene Lieferspezifikationen, die Ihr mit dem Auftrag akzeptiert habt und wo was über Steckdosen und Beleuchtung drinsteht?
Wie wichtig ist Euch der Kunde? So eine Schaltschrankleuchte mit integrierter Steckdose kostet nicht die Welt...

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 August 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> So eine Schaltschrankleuchte mit integrierter Steckdose kostet nicht die Welt...


Und der Servicetechniker wird es euch danken


----------



## ducati (10 August 2021)

Bei großen Kunden gibt es in der Regel eine 100erte Seiten lange Werksnorm... in der könntest Du jetzt nachforschen und das diskutieren anfangen. Oder Du baust die Lampe einfach ein...


----------



## PN/DP (10 August 2021)

Verbuche es unter Lehrgeld 

Harald


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (10 August 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Verbuche es unter Lehrgeld
> 
> Harald


Ja zumindest sinds keine großen Kosten da ist jede Diskussion mit Kunden teurer als 1 Seite Schaltplan ändern. FI+LS Schalter bißchen Draht und die Anschlussleitung zur Beleuchtung+Steckdose. Am Ende macht man es eh da der Kunde es ja will.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 August 2021)

Und falls ihr in eurem Schrank keinen Platz, keinen 16A Kreis und keinen FI habt, es gibt 2 polige Kompaktlösungen mit FI + LS:
z.B. 5SV13166KK16
1 TE breit, kostet bei unserem Großhändler 24€


----------



## koderko (12 August 2021)

Moin,
ja, klar, eine große Sache ist es nicht und ich bin auch immer froh wenn Licht und ne Steckdose im Schrank sind.
Sind halt wieder so Grundsatzdiskussionen und politische Dinge...

Werksnorm gibt es so nicht, das ganze läuft eher nach dem Motto: "Wir brauchen eine Maschine, die das und das kann." Fertig.

Danke euch allen.


----------



## Captain Future (12 August 2021)

Pflicht gibt es nicht. 
Wie groß ist der Schaltschrank ? In kleinen AX sind bei uns meistens keine Lampen und Steckdosen weil hier oft 
immer im Vordergrund steht… günstig.
Bei Standschränken bauen wir immer welche ein.


----------



## Ludewig (12 August 2021)

@ #12 +1. Machen wir genauso.


----------



## Plan_B (12 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und falls ihr in eurem Schrank keinen Platz


Da stehen mir immer die Haare zu Berge. Man hat mir mal eingebläut: Niemals ohne Platzreserve.
Bei diversen spontanen Eigenbauten hab ich Platzreserve schonmal bis zur Inbetriebnahme vollbekommen -ok.
Bei geplanten Anlagen sollte das aber nicht passieren.

Sobald was Programmierbares im Schrank ist, halte ich mindestens eine Servicesteckdose für Pflicht und gute Planung.


----------



## MFreiberger (12 August 2021)

andy_ schrieb:


> Da stehen mir immer die Haare zu Berge. Man hat mir mal eingebläut: Niemals ohne Platzreserve.
> Bei diversen spontanen Eigenbauten hab ich Platzreserve schonmal bis zur Inbetriebnahme vollbekommen -ok.
> Bei geplanten Anlagen sollte das aber nicht passieren.
> 
> Sobald was Programmierbares im Schrank ist, halte ich mindestens eine Servicesteckdose für Pflicht und gute Planung.



Moin,

ja, Platzreserve ist sinnvoll. Aber es kommt auch auf die Anlage/Maschine an. Auf einem mobilen Fahrzeug ist meist wenig Platz. Da ist man froh, wenn man alles benötigte in den Schaltschrank rein bekommt. Da fragt Niemand nach Reserve.
Bei standardisierten Serienmaschinen ist m.E. eine Platzreserve unnötig.
Bei Sondermaschinen oder größeren Anlagen mit mehreren Schaltschränken ist m.E. eine Platzreserve unbedingt nötig.

Gibt es bei Verteilerschränken nicht sogar eine Vorgabe irgendwo, dass 30% Reserve einzuplanen sind?

P.S.: Bei unseren Anlagen haben wir (ungeachtet einer Platzreserve) eine Steckdose und Schaltschrankbeleuchtung in der Planung mit drin.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (12 August 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Gibt es bei Verteilerschränken nicht sogar eine Vorgabe irgendwo, dass 30% Reserve einzuplanen sind?
> 
> P.S.: Bei unseren Anlagen haben wir (ungeachtet einer Platzreserve) eine Steckdose und Schaltschrankbeleuchtung in der Planung mit drin.
> 
> ...


Steckdose und Licht sind Pflicht bei großen Schaltschrank.
Wer kennt es nicht finde mal ne Steckdose zum Laptop laden bei der Maschine ein Drama jedes mal wenn keine im Schaltschrank ist. 

Im Anhang ein Bild vom Rittal für den Schaltschrankbau. Das ist das einzige wo ich jetzt auswendig weiß wegen der Platzreserve.


----------



## s_kraut (12 August 2021)

Bei uns ist Beleuchtung und Steckdose in jeder Doppeltür.

Geht ja schon beim Anklemmen los, soll der Monteur eine Taschenlampe zwischen die Lippe klemmen?


----------



## nilpferd (12 August 2021)

Naja, einen FI halte ich nicht für erforderlich für eine Servicesteckdose. Diese ist ja im Schaltschrank und somit nicht "von Laien bedienbar".
Wir machen uns es dahingehend einfach, dass unsere Schaltschrankleuchten jeweils mit einer Steckdose ausgerüstet sind. Spart eine Sicherung und Verdrahtungsaufwand.

Grüße,
Martin


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 August 2021)

nilpferd schrieb:


> Naja, einen FI halte ich nicht für erforderlich für eine Servicesteckdose. Diese ist ja im Schaltschrank und somit nicht "von Laien bedienbar".
> Wir machen uns es dahingehend einfach, dass unsere Schaltschrankleuchten jeweils mit einer Steckdose ausgerüstet sind. Spart eine Sicherung und Verdrahtungsaufwand.
> 
> Grüße,
> Martin


Tja, wie man es nimmt. Lassen wir mal das Rechtliche außen vor. An unseren Schaltschranksteckdosen werden z.B.bei Umbauten ständig
irgendwelche Geräte an dieser Steckdose angeschlossen mangels anderer Möglichkeit. Von Staubsauger, Bohrmaschine, Flex, PG, Radio, Kabeltrommeln, Lampen, usw. usw...

Und der Strom macht keinen Unterschied ob ein Laie oder nicht Laie dran hängt. Und wie gesagt, wir reden hier von 24€ für Automat und FI.
Also wer hier anfängt zu sparen....


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (12 August 2021)

nilpferd schrieb:


> Naja, einen FI halte ich nicht für erforderlich für eine Servicesteckdose. Diese ist ja im Schaltschrank und somit nicht "von Laien bedienbar".
> Wir machen uns es dahingehend einfach, dass unsere Schaltschrankleuchten jeweils mit einer Steckdose ausgerüstet sind. Spart eine Sicherung und Verdrahtungsaufwand.
> 
> Grüße,
> Martin








						Elektrische Sicherheit neu definiert | Schaltschrankbau
					






					schaltschrankbau-magazin.de
				




les mal den Artikel durch. FI ist Pflicht laut meinenem letzten Stand.


----------



## Plan_B (12 August 2021)

nilpferd schrieb:


> Naja, einen FI halte ich nicht für erforderlich für eine Servicesteckdose. Diese ist ja im Schaltschrank und somit nicht "von Laien bedienbar".
> Wir machen uns es dahingehend einfach,


Zu kurz gedacht. Ich habe da schon oft gesehen, dass die Anlagenbediener mangels verfügbarer Steckdosen in der Nachtschicht ein Radio etc. dranhatten.
Wenn dann was passiert, was ein FI hätte verhindern können, darfst Du gern mit dem Staatsanwalt über die Berechtigung der Anlagenbediener diskutieren, den Schaltschrank zu öffnen.

Wenn das alles so einfach wäre - warum sind dann schon seit Jahren fast alle Schaltschrankeinbauten berührungssicher auszuführen?


----------



## nilpferd (12 August 2021)

Ups, da ist mir wohl was entgangen. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 August 2021)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Elektrische Sicherheit neu definiert | Schaltschrankbau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für mich ist es etwas verwunderlich, dass es Leute gibt die einen FI erst dann einbauen, wenn es Pflicht ist/wurde.
Aber gut.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (12 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Für mich ist es etwas verwunderlich, dass es Leute gibt die einen FI erst dann einbauen, wenn es Pflicht ist/wurde.
> Aber gut.


Das Problem liegt daran. Das viele nicht wussten was eine servicesteckdose ist. Die meisten dachten ach Schaltschrank Steckdose rein absichern fertig. Falsch man musste Das auch dokumentierten, beschriften, regelmäßig checken und man durfte auch nur glaub ich nur Geräte Schutzklasse 2 verwenden. 
Chef war glücklich sparte Geld. Diskussion gabs auch keine ist ja im Schaltschrank == Nur für Fachpersonal.
Und es war halt schon immer so... 
Denke die Norm wurde deswegen so geändert um einfach diese Problematik zu verhindern. Da jeder die Steckdosen für alles verwendete. Selbst die Putzfrau weil Schaltschrank steht kurz offen wegen Wartung etc. Cool da kann ich auch anschließen spart ja das Verlängerungskabel so bin ich schneller fertig.
Jetzt steht es schwarz auf weiß und kein Chef kann mehr sagen der FI ist zu teuer. Weil es steht ja in der Norm drin.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 August 2021)

> Das Problem liegt daran. Das viele nicht wussten was eine servicesteckdose ist. Die meisten dachten ach Schaltschrank Steckdose rein absichern fertig. Falsch man musste Das auch dokumentierten, beschriften, regelmäßig checken und man durfte auch nur glaub ich nur Geräte Schutzklasse 2 verwenden.
> Chef war glücklich sparte Geld. Diskussion gabs auch keine ist ja im Schaltschrank == Nur für Fachpersonal.
> Und es war halt schon immer so...


Verstehe ich schon. Nur das ist halt alles Theorie. In der Praxis werden diese Steckdosen für alles mögliche verwendet. Auch Reinigungspersonal nutzt diese, ich habe schon kleine Hochdruckreiniger dort angeschlossen gesehen.

Dass dies so alles nicht seine Richtigkeit hat und diese Steckdosen nur bestimmten Gruppen zur Verfügung stehen sollten ist mir klar aber es ist eben nur Theorie. Und wie gesagt. Die Personen mit Berechtigung stecken gerne auch mal uralte Blechverlängerungstrommeln an...


----------



## Captain Future (12 August 2021)

Fi ist schon lange Pflicht…. Für jede Steckdose


----------



## s_kraut (12 August 2021)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Elektrische Sicherheit neu definiert | Schaltschrankbau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ab 14. September 2021 geb ich dir uneingeschränkt Recht!




Aber wer bei Sicherheitsthemen mit Übergangsfristen argumentiert, den mag ich nicht.

Bau den FI rein und mit Glück wird er nie gebraucht. 
Falls er doch gebraucht wird, rettet er in vielen Fällen Leben! Deine Entscheidung..


----------

